
Blogging Hits Crossroads: A-Listers Giving Up - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2009/02/10/blogging-hits-crossroads-a-listers-giving-up
======
pg
What a non-story. Dan Lyons can't make money at blogging (not a big surprise),
so he gives up. Mike Arrington, who does make money, takes a vacation, and
this guy describes it as if he's quitting. There is no pattern here.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yeah, they're also failing to ignore a few other important factors:

What about other bloggers like Darren Rowse, Perez Hilton,etc.? Seems like the
article is portraying the story as either you have to make 5k a year or 200k a
year. That clearly isn't the way it works.

What about a ton of the other networks that have done well or even more
individual blogs. Gothamist blogs, b5 media, etc. Glam media is doing insanely
well.

I also wouldn't equate Dan Lyons' efforts to that of Mike Arrington.

